# Which Inverter ??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Which modified sinewave inverter ? I've been perusing ther Northern tool webiste for their Vector inverters and the two I'm interest in are the (2) , 1500 watt continuous models , one is a Marine unit which is advertised as "water proofed" with meters , ect . for $399 . The other is also a 1500 watt continuous model , no meters for $269 . I probably won't oerder one fron Northern supply as they will want to charge sales tax of 8.25% . And , I'm sure there are other manufacturers of inverters as well . So , I'm open to any info anyone might want to contribute . thanks , fordy...


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

fordy said:


> ..............Which modified sinewave inverter ? I've been perusing ther Northern tool webiste for their Vector inverters and the two I'm interest in are the (2) , 1500 watt continuous models , one is a Marine unit which is advertised as "water proofed" with meters , ect . for $399 . The other is also a 1500 watt continuous model , no meters for $269 . I probably won't oerder one fron Northern supply as they will want to charge sales tax of 8.25% . And , I'm sure there are other manufacturers of inverters as well . So , I'm open to any info anyone might want to contribute . thanks , fordy...


I like my vector's--I have 3---a 600, a 1200 and a 3500. I don't use the 3500 alot(to big) but I use the 1200 Alot. I just built my carport/shed and used the 1200 for all my sawing including using a electric miter saw. I have a Cobra 2500 I use where I live--They all work good for me. I feel Northern Hyd's is two high on their 1500-----You can buy 2000 watt vector's on E-bay for under $200--Buy It Now. Shop Around. You will not need a Marine version unless its where it will get damp at times like it would if it was on a boat. Randy


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Same inverter... Different stickers..
I've used this brand with no issues.. (Nice price too..)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92464


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................Thanks for the help guys . I'm trying to educate myself on these various parts that when combined would provide my rv with a passive power system . thanks , fordy...


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

12vman, is that a Zantrex?

They have a solar 50 watt panel for $400. What is your opinion of it?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=40086


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

At $ 8 bucks a watt thats a very hefty price for a PV pannel.

not much of a bargin----lots of profit for them.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Jim-mi said:


> At $ 8 bucks a watt thats a very hefty price for a PV pannel.
> 
> not much of a bargin----lots of profit for them.


I was thinking the same thing. I picked up some Evergreen 51 watt panels for $3.00 a watt a couple years back. I think the going rate is $4.50 to $5.00 now. Guess i'll have to check.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

According to their site: "Monocrystalline cells outlast standard solar cells".

Is that true and does it make a difference price wise?


----------



## Hardy Solar (Feb 13, 2007)

i love magnum's. have you heard about them, same engineer who invented trace. they are actually top of the line. check em out...
http://www.hardysolar.com/shop/home.php?cat=40


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

So what do they consider "standard solar cells"
Yes a option is "polycrystalline"
red flags----
somebody doesen't know what their talking about-----
That out fit handles these pannels for one reason . . . .to make a fast buck.

Yup . . .Canary inverters>(cheap cheap)< and over priced PV pannels.

You have been allerted......................................


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

That is why I have been very cautious about anything solar, if not outright misstatements, then stretching of the facts. No one really seems to agree on a whole lot and with all the suppliers and multitude of products it probably will be much longer before I really try anything much.


----------

